# Pre Salt or not?



## Lawn_Enforcemen (Dec 18, 2007)

I have heard everyone's story around Ky.... But if its predicted all snow no freezing rain or rain then is it safe and any more helpful to pre salt. Some say no cause it doesn't work as good. Then again some say it helps break down the snow as its coming in and its easier to scrape?


----------



## Dave Jr (Dec 28, 2009)

really dont wanna be layin it down on steeeep hills billy . cause yerself an accident or two.

but i'd start getn er done around an inch ONLY if you got traffic to start a brine . rodger that


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Pre-treat works well before snow as well. It will help keep snow from bonding . Your not going to burn off a bunch of snow. But you will use less when you spread after plowing.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

It really shines if the temps are going to be mild, and the snow is to come in the mid-AM hours, where pushing will be hampered by traffic. If it is going to be *cold* (teens or below) with little or no sun, then I'd say no. You don't want to start melting if all it's going to do is freeze into a nice sheet of ice.


----------



## Lawn_Enforcemen (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Thanks for all the replies... Im sure each of us are going to be facing the same system coming in for Ky Thursday early morning around 8 am with temps in the low to mid 20's. They are fast food restaurants that open at 10 a, so i feel my best bet is to pre salt a few hours before and scrape when it gets here since traffic will be coming thru. Not only that all week there has been ice and snow that is on the lots already just from being so cold and the few spotty snow showers that have been coming in sparatically,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whatever you do, don't listen to Dave Jr. 

And also make sure to presleep and preplow.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*pre treat*

We pre-treat nearly every storm. Helps to keep the snow from bonding to the pavement as described in earlier post. Just make sure your client understands that based on the snow rate, they will still have snow accumulating on the top, but the bottom will be less likely to bond and plow off much easier.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

eliminates alot of hardpack


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;945745 said:


> Whatever you do, don't listen to Dave Jr.
> 
> And also make sure to presleep and preplow.


i thought he preplowed in his sleep ?


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

KY has snow removal crews?? I figure you must have to charge out the wazoo since your equipment barely works each year.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have good results in pre treating. seems to srape better on larger storms and small storms it has saved me from plowing all together. payup


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Pre-salt most sites most storms, we tend to stay away from it we have plenty of material down from Ice Patrols or previous Apps, especially this season with people feeling the big money crunch.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

sno commander;951500 said:


> i have good results in pre treating. seems to srape better on larger storms and small storms it has saved me from plowing all together. payup


Exactly the same here-really helps with the hardpack in high traffic areas during the day.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

T-MAN;945439 said:


> Pre-treat works well before snow as well. It will help keep snow from bonding . Your not going to burn off a bunch of snow. But you will use less when you spread after plowing.


Pre-salting for a 1-2cm storm works, but if larger snowfall amounts are forecasted its a waste. BTW, why would ya want to disolve snow when u can be making money removing it by the load! The more salt put down, the less money made in snow removal.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

creativedesigns;952106 said:


> Pre-salting for a 1-2cm storm works, but if larger snowfall amounts are forecasted its a waste. BTW, why would ya want to disolve snow when u can be making money removing it by the load! The more salt put down, the less money made in snow removal.


Good point. Why would you want to melt what you can make money plowing. Also, why not make some money salting on what you can't plow.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

We never presalt. The guy i work with is 100% against it.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have Pre-salted on occasion, with good success. But thats not to say I will Pre-salt every storm.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Kubota 8540;952155 said:


> I have Pre-salted on occasion, with good success. But thats not to say I will Pre-salt every storm.


I will anti-ice parking lots & sidewalks prior to a freezing rain event. And ALWAYS pre-plow before a major snow storm. Its safer that way!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

creativedesigns;952171 said:


> I will anti-ice parking lots & sidewalks prior to a freezing rain event. And ALWAYS pre-plow before a major snow storm. Its safer that way!


Also cuts down on plow time after a big event!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;945745 said:


> Whatever you do, don't listen to Dave Jr.
> 
> And also make sure to presleep and preplow.


No kidding, wtf is he talking about.  If you only put it in limited spots target hills or laneways.


----------

